# Water Cooling and existing fans tech question.



## soulmuziq (May 30, 2009)

I am not very a very tech savvy guy but I somehow managed to build a PC properly lol. anyways I have a question about liquid cooling and what to do with existing fans on my Desktop Casing.

My current case has ton of fans and is extremely loud

it is the : Sunbeam Transformer IC-TR-B
you can find reviews of it online. it sounds like a blow dryer almost and although i do not mind sound, this forces me to turn up the speakers for stuff and I would like a silent alternative, whcih brought me to thinking of purchasing a water cooler.

I was wondering after I install the new fan, is it okay for me to turn off all the fans on the casing or just majority of it? I am not quite sure how the air circulates within it etc.

I know there is a GPU fan directly blowing air onto my Graphic card and the top vent which brings the hot air up i guess.

but I would like to turn these fans off if possible without risking heating problems.

thank you for the read and hope I can get some help


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you water cool the cpu, and gpu, you dont really need any fans.
I might leave one to blow out the back, just to keep heat off the mobo
and the hdd's. Might just use a fan in the front sucking in air and omit
the one in the back.


----------

